# Elden Ring



## Dorian2 (Feb 4, 2022)

Any Dark Souls fans? I am. This looks promising.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 5, 2022)

Yeah. Elden ring is on my steam wishlist


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 13, 2022)

Elden ring elden ring elden riinggg _eldennn ringggg _


*Elden ring *


----------



## prime_gamer92 (Feb 16, 2022)

yeah im gonna be playing this, I probably wont finish hzd before hfw comes out so wont be playing that right away


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 23, 2022)

The reviews are looking phenominal. Pretty hype for this one. Started playing soulsbourne games around ds1. Only a day or two until its out


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 23, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> The reviews are looking phenominal. Pretty hype for this one. Started playing soulsbourne games around ds1. Only a day or two until its out


same. im almost done with god of war. i don't usually prepurchase games, but i did for elden ring.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 23, 2022)

currently installing it.


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 24, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> same. im almost done with god of war. i don't usually prepurchase games, but i did for elden ring.


If your on xbox you can set your location and time to new zealand, currently playing rn its looking real good.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> If your on xbox you can set your location and time to new zealand, currently playing rn its looking real good.


PC crypto miner and gamer checking in.


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 25, 2022)

I dont know who needs to see this, but you really need to play elden ring


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 25, 2022)

i like how there's no journal and emphasizes to explore the whole world.


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 25, 2022)

Im totally lost, its great. If you have a pc i may hold off on getting it though, apperantly its a pretty rough pc port.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 25, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Im totally lost, its great. If you have a pc i may hold off on getting it though, apperantly its a pretty rough pc port.


nah. im playing on pc right now while mining crypto. i also have 16gb of ram.


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 25, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> nah. im playing on pc right now while mining crypto. i also have 16gb of ram.


Sweet, i heard people that dont have beefy pc systems are having a hard time. Glad yours works!


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 25, 2022)

this game is really good, and im not even a fan of the dark souls series.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 25, 2022)

my only dislike so far is the friend invite system with the finger.


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 26, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> my only dislike so far is the friend invite system with the finger.


Try finger-butt hole


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 27, 2022)

Im getting my ass beat in this game its hard man.

I love it


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> my only dislike so far is the friend invite system with the finger.


easy to get around, 2x Eardleafs make a Furcalling Remedy. It is annoying though.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 27, 2022)

I just beat Margit The Fell Omen


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 27, 2022)

Stuck on the first boss on stormveil castle.


----------



## Coldnasty (Feb 27, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Any Dark Souls fans? I am. This looks promising.


Oh hell yeah


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

I just got to one of the main bosses, Godrick the Grafted. pretty hard.


----------



## Coldnasty (Feb 28, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> I just got to one of the main bosses, Godrick the Grafted. pretty hard.


I expect a challenge coming for the dark souls games to here. Should be a great ride


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

This game should win game of the year imo. Also, boss fight. Sangreen.


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 28, 2022)

Just messed him up last night along with that slug lookin mfer. 

Died about 12x though.

Crucible Knight dead after about 20 corpse runs and on my way to the Glintstone academy!


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 28, 2022)

Im stuck on general radan. I got this far, i can make it abit farther…heres a clip of a boss i had a hard time on (maybe spoilers?)


http://imgur.com/a/uXHRuQ2


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 1, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Im stuck on general radan. I got this far, i can make it abit farther…heres a clip of a boss i had a hard time on (maybe spoilers?)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/uXHRuQ2


Maybe spoilers? cmon guys...stop posting boss fights and shit


----------



## mudballs (Mar 1, 2022)

I can see me binge gaming that.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 1, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> Maybe spoilers? cmon guys...stop posting boss fights and shit


Then dont watch it?  Thats why i put spoilers


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 1, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Then dont watch it?  Thats why i put spoilers


It's not fair to post a spoiler that's not hidden by anything and then say don't watch it...fml


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 1, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> It's not fair to post a spoiler that's not hidden by anything and then say don't watch it...fml


If a not so good picture of a mid game boss spoils the game for you, then i am deeply and truely sorry.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 1, 2022)

Website supports spoilers guys.



Spoiler



Ha! you clicked it!




```
[Spoiler]
Ha! you clicked it!
[/spoiler]
```


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 1, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> If a not so good picture of a mid game boss spoils the game for you, then i am deeply and truely sorry.


Picture???? it was a whole damn video that autoplayed 

I intentionally did not watch any videos on this game on purpose. I want to know NOTHING about it.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 1, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> Picture???? it was a whole damn video that autoplayed
> 
> I intentionally did not watch any videos on this game on purpose. I want to know NOTHING about it.


Oh dang it did not autoplay for me, im actually sorry then. Ide delete the post and make a new one with spoilers but its too old now.

Thats on me for not knowing about spoiler feature here


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 1, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Oh dang it did not autoplay for me, im actually sorry then. Ide delete the post and make a new one with spoilers but its too old now.
> 
> Thats on me for not knowing about spoiler feature here


All good!


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 2, 2022)

this boss is hard
<spoiler>
</spoiler>


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 2, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> this boss is hard
> <spoiler>
> View attachment 5094876</spoiler>


Spoiler dident work lol.
And yeah those are a bitch, i had to leave and come back.


Spoiler



i beat the solo one in another cave, once you break through some crazy super armor at about 25-35% they break and can do full damage.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 2, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Spoiler dident work lol.
> And yeah those are a bitch, i had to leave and come back.
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know how to do spoilers on this site.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 2, 2022)

i think im going to make an assassin tonight.


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 3, 2022)

Still rolling through with my Astrologer. When I run into tougher bosses I switch to cheese mode. 90% HP flasks, 100% physical reduction shield, and then I just use Rogier's Rapier and spam the Phalanx spell. 




Spoiler



I'm so good.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 3, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> Still rolling through with my Astrologer. When I run into tougher bosses I switch to cheese mode. 90% HP flasks, 100% physical reduction shield, and then I just use Rogier's Rapier and spam the Phalanx spell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe yeah rogies rapier is my cheese wep too.. got that at +16. i need to get some protective faith spells im all offense.

I find it hilarious i made it a str scaling rapier.


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 3, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Hehe yeah rogies rapier is my cheese wep too.. got that at +16. i need to get some protective faith spells im all offense.
> 
> I find it hilarious i made it a str scaling rapier.


You guys are pumping in more hours than I am! +16 jeez I just got my staff up to +6 or 7 lol


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

How is everyone building their character?
Mine is a battle mage. Points mainly in strengths and intellect. Sword and shield with magic enchantments. Mostly melee with magic range


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> How is everyone building their character?
> Mine is a battle mage. Points mainly in strengths and intellect. Sword and shield with magic enchantments. Mostly melee with magic range


I started out pure strength but then some incantations caught my eye and i became a war priest.

Hes pretty op lol


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

My character


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 3, 2022)

Astrologer - heavy magic focus with a dash of poke stuff. Most of my points are going into Mind and Intelligence equally with just a splash of Faith so that I can heal myself when necessary. I pretty much run around glintstone pebbaling & phalanxing everything in my path haha. Using Rogier's and the Brass Shield with Knight set and Crimson Hood.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

im stuck on 3 bosses.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> im stuck on 3 bosses.


Im still stuck on that one think i will be for like a week

Found a new one and im stuck on that one too lol


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Im still stuck on that one think i will be for like a week
> 
> Found a new one and im stuck on that one too lol


nm. i finally killed one of the bosses.


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm stuck on the "waiting for my brother to catch up" boss


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 4, 2022)

i finally killed this dragon boss


Spoiler


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 5, 2022)

I absolutely hate Elden Ring. It's more of a PC game. I bought the ultimate version for 85 bucks and from the trailer it looked just like shadow of war. Game play is 180 degrees from what I'm used to. Even using the shield to block is a 50/50 chance your facing your opponent just right to actually even block the attack. 
Character movement is weird and very laggy compared to something like COD or shadow of war.
And what makes it even worse, I have a digital xbox series S, so no returns/refund credit to the store. 
Well I have wiped my ass with less but 85 bucks is insulting.


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm open to any pointers you may have. But just based on how slow the combat movement is, idk if the game is for me. Shadow of War Middle earth is hard to beat in my book.
Anyways, hope you guys enjoy the game! Visually it is very stunning.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

McShnutz said:


> I absolutely hate Elden Ring. It's more of a PC game. I bought the ultimate version for 85 bucks and from the trailer it looked just like shadow of war. Game play is 180 degrees from what I'm used to. Even using the shield to block is a 50/50 chance your facing your opponent just right to actually even block the attack.
> Character movement is weird and very laggy compared to something like COD or shadow of war.
> And what makes it even worse, I have a digital xbox series S, so no returns/refund credit to the store.
> Well I have wiped my ass with less but 85 bucks is insulting.


Try locking on your opponent when you block. You can also doge by pressing B or roll by pressing B twice in the direction you are moving. I play on PC with an Xbox controller. Is this your first Dark Souls game?


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

If you have trouble with an area, you can skip it and go somewhere else or use the spirits to help you. When you block or attack, lock on by pressing down on the right joy stick and lock on different targets by moving the right joy stick.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

If you want faster combat movement, level up dexterity or find a weapon that’s based on dexterity like a katana or daggers. You can also run and attack by holding B and using your block or attack.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

McShnutz said:


> I'm open to any pointers you may have. But just based on how slow the combat movement is, idk if the game is for me. Shadow of War Middle earth is hard to beat in my book.
> Anyways, hope you guys enjoy the game! Visually it is very stunning.


I also suggest new players play a Vagabound or Warrior. More armor. You’ll also want to spend a good amount of points on Vigor first. You can also summon someone using multiplayer if you need help clearing an area.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

The Bandit and Samurai are fast classes, but aren’t tanks like warrior or vagabound


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 5, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> Try locking on your opponent when you block. You can also doge by pressing B or roll by pressing B twice in the direction you are moving. I play on PC with an Xbox controller. Is this your first Dark Souls game?


It is my first. And I so badly want to get the hang of it, I does look fun, but alot to take in with all the foraging needed.

The map is hard to figure out and there's no quests or direction of game play. I'm trying to collect everything I can running around. It won't let me craft anything yet.


Mr_X said:


> If you have trouble with an area, you can skip it and go somewhere else or use the spirits to help you. When you block or attack, lock on by pressing down on the right joy stick and lock on different targets by moving the right joy stick.


 I'll try that thanks.


Mr_X said:


> I also suggest new players play a Vagabound or Warrior. More armor. You’ll also want to spend a good amount of points on Vigor first. You can also summon someone using multiplayer if you need help clearing an area.


I'm a vagabond


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 5, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> The Bandit and Samurai are fast classes, but aren’t tanks like warrior or vagabound


Can I go back and switch my class. Or just start over a new game slot. I don't think i even have 1hr of game play yet,, so there probably nothing to truly loose by starting over. 
I think I just have to spend more time trying to figure everything out instead of being upset it's not easy to me like most games are. I'm a very sore loser. Lol


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

There is no real questline, meaning there is no linear quest. It's not a linear story driven game with quest checkpoints and side quests, such as Hades, Devil May Cry 5, or Witcher 3. its a game about exploration. study the enemy attacks and adjust accordingly. maps of the area are also found along the roadway. Remember to upgrade your armor and weapon at the Table of Lost Grace area.

If you look on your map, the sites of grace have a yellow fire like icon, which gives you a general idea of where to go next, so you won't be in an area with too high or too low level enemies.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

McShnutz said:


> Can I go back and switch my class. Or just start over a new game slot. I don't think i even have 1hr of game play yet,, so there probably nothing to truly loose by starting over.
> I think I just have to spend more time trying to figure everything out instead of being upset it's not easy to me like most games are. I'm a very sore loser. Lol


you don't need to start over imo. just learn how enemies attack and don't get hit. this game is very flexible with building your character. dodge, roll, block, attack enemies from behind. there are many ways you can defeat your enemy, you just need to adapt to their weakness. you can also sprint past them if you choose not to fight them and want to find the next site of grace. I'm playing my Samurai character like metal gear solid or splinter cell, very stealth like (sneak, backstab, arrows, or jump from roofs and attacking. fast attacks instead of strong attacks.)


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

Here is an example of one of the characters (samurai) i made who will mostly have points in dexterity and strength for strong fast attacks. Gameplay style will be more emphasized on stealth.


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 5, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> Here is an example of one of the characters (samurai) i made who will mostly have points in dexterity and strength for strong fast attacks. Gameplay style will be more emphasized on stealth.


I can see where I went wrong now. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

McShnutz said:


> I can see where I went wrong now.
> Thanks again!


also on larger enemies, such as dragons or trolls, you can target different hit boxes such as legs arms chest head.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

also if you plan to play sword and shield, you can enchant your sword and shield with magic spells so you do magic damage with your enchanted sword and can absorb magic damage with your enchanted shield. you just need a staff and the spells "Scholar's Shield" and "Scholar's Armament"


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 5, 2022)

McShnutz said:


> It is my first. And I so badly want to get the hang of it, I does look fun, but alot to take in with all the foraging needed.
> 
> The map is hard to figure out and there's no quests or direction of game play. I'm trying to collect everything I can running around. It won't let me craft anything yet.
> 
> ...


Take your time, maybe avoid bosses for now. Just practice dying over and over again youll get the hang of it.

My first ds game years ago when i was younger, i Had to learn to not break controllers in that first game lol ( i broke 2)


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 5, 2022)

Most new players get in the same mind set: heavy armor, big shield, spamming block. Not all shields are the same and some of them only have 55% damage reduction so even if you block you still take damage. Once you get your first 100% physical reduction shield you'll see a big change. 

You need to adapt. Learn enemy movement and attack patterns. Pay attention to your equip load and how it impacts your movement. I stick to a medium equip load. Dodge > block, but block is used when necessary. Take your time and pick off enemies. Summon friends if you can! 

PS players feel free to add me for some coop: Leddy420 is my PSN ID.


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 5, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Take your time, maybe avoid bosses for now. Just practice dying over and over again youll get the hang of it.
> 
> My first ds game years ago when i was younger, i Had to learn to not break controllers in that first game lol ( i broke 2)


Sounds like a job for some Venom OG.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

Here is my Astrologer level 10. Magic is overpowered


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 5, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> Here is my Astrologer level 10. Magic is overpowered


Ahh yeah… im doing it the hard way with meele lol.

Theres some bosses that just punish me to no end for that alone.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 5, 2022)

My main is a Battle Mage. Magic enchanted sword and shield or staff and shield or seal and shield.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 5, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> My main is a Battle Mage. Magic enchanted sword and shield or staff and shield or seal and shield.
> 
> View attachment 5096756


Next playthrough im thinking dex/mage build with a sick katana or magic greatsword


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 5, 2022)

Ive definetly peaked, its all downhill from here.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 6, 2022)

I just beat the boss Magma


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 6, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> I just beat the boss Magma


Sweet bro, some close calls towards the end! Gotta love fights like that.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 6, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Sweet bro, some close calls towards the end! Gotta love fights like that.


i get sloppy towards the end because i get greedy for more damage just to end the fight.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 6, 2022)

i got sloppy again with Necomancer. sangreen


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 6, 2022)

That starter area is really fun with Glintstone Arc 

Great way to earn some quick levels early on.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 7, 2022)

black knight assassin took me over an hour to beat. feels good man.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 12, 2022)

Totally posted in the wrong thread lol.

I beat elden ring!

I left alot un-explored to keep my second playthrough nice and fresh. Super satisfying game!

Anyone struggling just keep at it, its worth it.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 13, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Totally posted in the wrong thread lol.
> 
> I beat elden ring!
> 
> ...


This game is absolutley huge. Im embarrased to say i put 100h in allready, and i feel i only discovered 1/2-1/3 of what elden ring has to offer.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 20, 2022)

So far the best lore ive heard, is when you are struck with the madness affliction, it is because you are being told the answer to “What da dog doin”.


No one should know what the dog doin.








Elden Ring Frenzy GIF - Elden Ring Frenzy Madness - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 20, 2022)

Not Elden Ring, but it's OK.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 21, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Not Elden Ring, but it's OK.


Lmao i would get mad too if i used a plank and a club


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 11, 2022)

racists said:


> Have not played any Dark Souls but am a big fan of Skyrim, etc. Would I like Elden Scrolls?


Sorry. I don't speak to racists.  

Kidding aside (in this context), I think you might find a few similarities with Elden Ring and Skyrim. I'm willing to bet you'll like the fighting mechanics in Elden Ring quite a bit better. But you cannot be afraid to die. Because you will die. A LOT! Kinda what makes Dark Souls/Elden Ring what it is.


----------



## Milky Weed (Apr 11, 2022)

I die all the time and I’ve been playing soulsborne for 10 years. Its amazing how it makes you learn To embrace death.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 12, 2022)

racists said:


> Does dying have an actual cost or does your character just respawn from the last save?


It comes with a cost. You have to retrieve your ruins (souls) that you've accumulated by killing the bad guys. If you die before reaching the spot you died, they're gone. The ruins allow you to level up and a few other things.

https://upcomer.com/what-happens-when-you-die-in-elden-ring


----------

